# Ad in the Modestos bee



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

You gotta love it!!!!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bees 4 sale*

Did they have a home made delcious pollen patty?
Ernie


----------



## K&L HONEY (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Keith,
I'll give ya $45 
Where;s the rain I thought we were going to move all day?
Sleep all day work all night again.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

K&L HONEY said:


> Where;s the rain I thought we were going to move all day?
> Sleep all day work all night again.


Larry, I stuck the truck right off the bat this morning, then after that I'm unloading and who do I see next door to my stock pile yard... Mr. old JBJ from Oregon, man talk about a small world.

Sheri, funny,I don't own a white box,but those cheap price shopping ball less farmers won't even call, I am hoping to tell them how cheap, trucking,syrup,pollen sub,10 mite treatments ect... & heck, they hand out cases of fumagilin-b as door prizes at the supply store.

I want to tell them to see how easy it is to keep a hive alive & in good shape to pollinate THERE almonds.

I have had plenty of keepers calling though, and have had some good laugh's. It's going to run for a week, money well spent.


----------



## K&L HONEY (Mar 21, 2008)

Keith,
you gotta get out of the mud and come over and play on the beach so much nicer to be on sand:thumbsup:


----------

